# Rock Salt Steak..HELP!!!



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey 2coolers I have a problem and need your advice. I decided to give this a try and the fist and second time turned out the same. So here is what I did. I bought a few rib-eye steaks and then poured course rocksalt on the steaks. I let them stand at room temp for 1 hour then rinsed them very well. After the fire was ready to go I set the steaks on the grill till they were done. As I took the first bite the steak was way too salty... I can see where the good flavor would come from but why is it so **** salty? Please tell me what I am doing wrong.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Try a pressure washer next time. Ribeyes are like gold in my house.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Lmao if I can not fix this then its back to doing it they way I used too. But even after failing to get it right I can really see where it can be very good.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Cant help. Rock salt is wasted on cheap ole tri-tip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

I made steaks like this twice and they were great. Only left the rock salt on them for fifteen minutes.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I grew up on salt cured pork,so this doesn't sound like something I'd want to do to a beautiful high dollar steak.Looking forward to what others have to say.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Leave the salt on for only 15-20 minutes. We keep them cold while in the salt, then wipe it all off before putting on the grill and they are wonderful. And I don't even like steak.


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree, 10-15 minutes tops is all it takes.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually buy the Sea Salt Grinder refill bottles instead of rock salt. I to only leave for about 17 minutes, then shake/rub all the salt off. I also add a little pepper and garlic to mine right before the grill.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Put the salt on, immediately throw on the grill four min. per side, wipe the salt of with the dull side of a chef knife and eat. (I think)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

GWMERCER said:


> Hey 2coolers I have a problem and need your advice. I decided to give this a try and the fist and second time turned out the same. So here is what I did. I bought a few rib-eye steaks and then poured course rocksalt on the steaks. I let them stand at room temp for 1 hour then rinsed them very well. After the fire was ready to go I set the steaks on the grill till they were done. As I took the first bite the steak was way too salty... I can see where the good flavor would come from but why is it so **** salty? Please tell me what I am doing wrong.


Holy cow bud. Rock salt each side and stack steaks. 12-15 minutes only!!! Don't rinse just knock ALL the rock salt off. If u forget and run over alotted time(it happens lol) then rinse what you think needs to be done. The rock salt tenderizes the meat very well. Add pepper, and a sprinkle of paprika. HOT grill to medium rare. Only way I cook a steak now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Try using olive oil and make a paste with the salt, follow the rest of the advice you have gotten....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.primalgrill.org/recipe_details.asp?RecipeID=142&EpisodeID=36


----------

